# I have a 1997 vw Golf that won't start!! HELP



## DAN U (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 1997 vw Golf that just quit while I was driving it. The timing belt is fine and it is getting fire. It also is getting gas up until the rubber hose buy the intake manifold. The plugs where dry when I checked them. I have never owned a vw before, any clues as to whats wrong with the car???:4-dontkno


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning DAN U, would that be a 4 cylinder petrol EFI type engine?

I imagine you have checked all the fuses.

Your inference is that it has ignition, but suspect no fuel getting to cylinders, and the belt is in good condition.

The engine cranks normally?

At this point it may be an idea to pull the spark plugs and do a cylinder compression test.
The reason I suggest this is to remove the possibility of the belt jumping teeth and to confirm there is proper compression present.

I would also suggest getting a Haynes type manual specific for that vehicle from your auto supermarket.

This will have all specs and wiring diagrams for the system.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## DAN U (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks. I am pretty sure I figured out after changing plugs,wires,dist.and rotor button that it has jumped its timing.I always learn the hard way.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning DAN U, if that has happened it could be nasty.

You can easily check timing is correct by watching valve rockers for first cylinder with TDC, inlet and outlet should "rock" perfectly at TDC on exhaust / inlet stroke.

Check all rocker assembly mounts and parts for damage and tightness.

If not timing has moved.

When the problem is corrected I strongly suggest a compression test of all cylinders, the chances of valve damage are high, depending on your religion!

I am the wrong religion and usually have to pull heads and spend big when this kind of thing happens.

If changing the belt, make sure you count the teeth on the replacement belt, also they are sometimes hard to get on, watch out for direction of travel, some are designed for one direction and have markings on the back.
I put them in a dish of hot water, and then quickly fit them, it helps.

Others will have different ideas.
Cheers, qldit.


----------

